# C1/C3 - are these Tri bikes?



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Thinking of getting one of these framesets. They look a little like a Tri bike. Or are they just regular road bikes?


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I decided which framset I wanted and purchased it today.


----------

